# Abstimmung: Nach der HV des DAFV - wie gehts weiter???



## Thomas9904 (10. November 2014)

Am Wochenende bzw. ab Mitte der Woche steht ja die Hauptversammlung des DAFV und die vorherigen Gremiensitzungen (Präsidium, Verbandsausschuss etc.) an.

Auch danach wirds ja irgendwie weitergehen - bei der bisher gezeigten Abnickermentalität der Funktionäre und Delegierten aus den Landesverbänden muss man wohl davon ausgehen, dass der DAFV weiter finanziert werden wird..

Aus den von den organisierten Angelfischern dafür abgezockten (T)Euros....

*Damit stellt sich ja die Frage, was glaubt ihr denn, wie das weitergehen wird nach der Hauptversammlung mit dem DAFV???*

Wird es weiterhin so ablaufen wie in den letzten knapp 2 Jahren seit Rechtskraft?

Ohne zielführende Programmatik, ohne vernünftige Öffentlichkeitsarbeit, mit unklaren Finanzen, mit zu viel Personal und Geschäftsstellen für zu wenig Leistung, mit Konzentration auf Kormoran und Wasserkraft statt auf Angeln und Angler??

Oder wird es noch schlimmer kommen, weil immer mehr der Defizite und Konstruktionsfehler der (Kon)Fusion sichtbar werden und ihre Wirkung entfalten?

Oder schaffen die es irgendwie, eine vernünftige Veränderung bei Personal, Politik, Finanzen hinzukriegen und arbeiten endlich für Angler und das Angeln???

Die Abstimmung soll nicht euren Wunsch abfragen, sondern das, was ihr denkt, wie  es wirklich kommen wird.


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. November 2014)

*AW: Abstimmung: Nach der HV des DAFV - wie gehts weiter???*

Da sind so viele Anträge und unterschiedliche Stimmen und Stimmungen für die HV, dass ich keine Ahnung habe, was auf der HV alles passieren wird und wie es nach der HV weitergehen wird.

Da möchte ich doch mal die Stimmung etwas ausloten......


----------



## Honeyball (10. November 2014)

*AW: Abstimmung: Nach der HV des DAFV - wie gehts weiter???*

Mir fehlt eine mögliche Alternative:
Sie werden die Insolvenz nicht vermeiden können.

Da bei Beitragserhöhungen weitere Landesverbände zum Ende 2015 kündigen werden und bereits gekündigte/ausgeschiedene Verbände nicht wieder beitreten werden, wird eine Weiterfinanzierung von 2 Geschäftsstellen nicht mehr möglich sein. Da dies aber wiederum im Fusionsvertrag fest geschrieben ist und ein Verstoß dagegen diesen anfechtbar macht, gibt es entweder die Pleite oder 'ne Pleite, weil ein Rückabwickeln der Fusion auch nicht finanzierbar ist.

Übrig bleiben wird ein Konstrukt, das nicht mehr nur wie bisher von sich aus unfähig sondern auch noch richtig handlungsunfähig ist. Da mittlerweile sogar schon LV, denen man das Denken nie und nimmer zugetraut hätte, bemerkt haben, wie weit es mit der "einen Stimme im Bund und in Europa" gediehen ist und dass da einfach gar nichts zu erwarten ist, wird das aber erstmal weder die LV noch die Angler an der Basis in irgendeiner Form groß jucken.
Die LV werden föderalismusreformgetreu ihre Arbeit auf Landesebene machen, während auf Bundesebene die Anglergegner aus den diversen Organisationen ihre Lobbyarbeit zur anglerfeindlichen Auslegung des TierSchG erfolgreich weiterführen werden. Durch entsprechende Gerichtsurteile gestärkt wird es zu immer mehr und immer einschneidenderen Sanktionen und Verboten für Angler in Deutschland kommen, was gewässerverwaltende Angelvereine in die Randgebiete der Legalität drücken und nach und nach entweder untragbar oder überflüssig machen wird, während Vereinen ohne eigene Gewässer der Zugang zu denen der elitären Gewässerverwalter immer weiter erschwert wird. In der Folge wird für einen Angler in Deutschland die Zugehörigkeit zu einem Angelverein immer mehr an Sinn verlieren, was letztlich dann auch jeden verbliebenen LV durch Mitgliederschwund an den Rand des Existenzminimums führen wird. Durch die fehlenden finanziellen Möglichkeiten, bestehende Pachtverträge für Landesgewässer weiter finanzieren zu können, werden auch die LV nach und nach verschwinden. Das Angeln in Deutschland wird aussterben und die sich so nennenden Naturschutzverbände werden zwar fassungslos vor der ökologischen Katastrophe des gestörten Gleichgewichts vieler Gewässersysteme stehen, aber niemals auch nur im Geringsten dafür angeprangert werden, weil sie dem größten Teil der Bevölkerung glaubhaft machen können, dass dieses Chaos nur durch die ehemaligen Gewässerpächter aufgrund verfehlter Besatzmaßnahmen (Karpfen, ReFo, Stör) ausgelöst wurde.

Aber das ist ja nichts Neues. Vor diesem und ähnlichen möglichen Szenarien haben wir schon vor der Fusion und erst recht nach dem damaligen Chaos immer wieder gewarnt und sind dafür blöd angemacht, ausgelacht oder beschimpft worden, weil es immer noch genügend blinde blökende Böcke gibt, die ihren genauso blinden, blöden und (lauter) blökenden Leitböcken nicht nur hinterher rennen, sondern sich das auch noch was kosten lassen.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (10. November 2014)

*AW: Abstimmung: Nach der HV des DAFV - wie gehts weiter???*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Mir fehlt eine mögliche Alternative:
> Sie werden die Insolvenz nicht vermeiden können.



Dito,so langsam stellen ja auch andere fest,das die DAFV Titanic mit verklemmten Rudern und einer überforderten Besatzung schnurstracks auf den Pleiteeisberg zuläuft.

Kohlebunker sind nahezu leer-volle Kraft zurück scheidet aus.

Aber Warnungen gab es vor Beginn dieser Planlosen Fusionsgeisterfahrt ja zur Genüge.

Insofern dürften viele Meinungen und Anträge zur JHV schlicht irrelevant oder reine Placebos sein.
Man ist finanziell am Arxxx des Propheten angelangt.

Wobei ich für die JHV da leise Zweifel habe,ob man sich Beitragstechnisch nicht doch noch irgendwie mit den betr.LV durchwurschtelt..ist ja schl.für eine gute Sache,mit gemeinsamer Stimme sprechen oder so..

Wäre zwar nur ein weiterer Aufschub des Siechtums aber solange da noch überwiegend Betriebsblindheit regiert,können sich evtl.die Gäule vor der berühmt berüchtigten Apotheke schon mal koxxklar machen.


----------



## Knurrhahn (10. November 2014)

*AW: Abstimmung: Nach der HV des DAFV - wie gehts weiter???*

das einzig Neue wird wohl dein Benutzerbild sein. Hätte dich ja fast nicht wider erkannt. 
Gruß Knurri


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (10. November 2014)

*AW: Abstimmung: Nach der HV des DAFV - wie gehts weiter???*

Sieht richtig seriös aus


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. November 2014)

*AW: Abstimmung: Nach der HV des DAFV - wie gehts weiter???*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Mir fehlt eine mögliche Alternative:
> Sie werden die Insolvenz nicht vermeiden können.


Habe ich ja bewusst ausgeschlossen, geht ja drum, was ist, wenn die weitermurksen:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Auch danach wirds ja irgendwie weitergehen - bei der bisher gezeigten Abnickermentalität der Funktionäre und Delegierten aus den Landesverbänden muss man wohl davon ausgehen, dass der DAFV weiter finanziert werden wird..
> 
> .




Und bez. meinem Aussehen:
ich war eh schon immer der Schönste....

;-))))


----------



## Dorschbremse (10. November 2014)

*AW: Abstimmung: Nach der HV des DAFV - wie gehts weiter???*

Rein rechtlich gesehen wird wohl kaum ein Weg an der Insolvenz vorbei führen.... 
Falls es doch irgendwie klappen sollte,  wird weitergemacht wie bisher. Hauptmerkmal von Ignoranten ist- sie suchen Fehler (wenn überhaupt) zuallerletzt bei sich selbst.


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. November 2014)

*AW: Abstimmung: Nach der HV des DAFV - wie gehts weiter???*

cool, 1 Optimist meint immerhin, es würde besser werden..
Dass aber mehr als 2/3 meinen, es würde schlechter werden, kann dem DAFV auch nur nützen:
Die wissen, dass sie kaum noch jemanden enttäuschen können, wenn alle eh schon meinen, es wird noch elender..

;-))

oder so....


----------



## Sharpo (10. November 2014)

*AW: Abstimmung: Nach der HV des DAFV - wie gehts weiter???*

Insolvenz....

Nicht mal das Schlechteste.
Dann würde es einen Insolvenzverwalter geben der richtig aufräumt.

Dann würden die Finanzen geklärt, eine Geschäftsstelle geschlossen und Personal eingespart werden.

Oder bin ich da falsch informiert?


----------



## Ossipeter (10. November 2014)

*AW: Abstimmung: Nach der HV des DAFV - wie gehts weiter???*

Du hast doch nicht etwa noch Hoffnung?


----------



## madpraesi (10. November 2014)

*AW: Abstimmung: Nach der HV des DAFV - wie gehts weiter???*

Und bez. meinem Aussehen:
ich war eh schon immer der Schönste....

;-))))


Hallo aber mit Geweih dahinter ein wenig was von Al-Pfeiffer :q

Bin schon weg 
Gruß Christian |rolleyes


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. November 2014)

*AW: Abstimmung: Nach der HV des DAFV - wie gehts weiter???*

guck an, noch ein zweiter Optimist!
Das wird noch....


----------



## Dorschbremse (10. November 2014)

*AW: Abstimmung: Nach der HV des DAFV - wie gehts weiter???*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Insolvenz....
> 
> Nicht mal das Schlechteste.
> Dann würde es einen Insolvenzverwalter geben der richtig aufräumt.
> ...



Gegenfrage: Was glaubst, was ein Insolvenzverwalter inkl. aller Nebengeräusche kostet? Das bricht dem Verband erst recht das Genick- die Vergütung des IV geht vor allen Verbindlichkeiten #t


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. November 2014)

*AW: Abstimmung: Nach der HV des DAFV - wie gehts weiter???*

Hier gehts nicht um Insolvenz, sondern darum, was bei weiterbestehen nach eurer Meinung passiert....

Klar wäre Insolvenz, auseinander brechen, zersplittern etc. das Beste, was Anglern und dem Angeln passieren könnte.

Wer die Trümmertruppe (wie und warum auch immer) retten und besser machen will, findet das Thema dazu hier:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=290651

Ist hier aber nicht Thema.
Danke.


----------



## Dorschbremse (10. November 2014)

*AW: Abstimmung: Nach der HV des DAFV - wie gehts weiter???*

Hast ja recht,  ich wollt halt die Erwartungshaltung in diese Richtung nicht zu sehr aufblühen lassen,  damit die Enttäuschung nachher nicht so groß wird. :m

Zurück zum Topic- ich finde,  es kommt nun eine recht spannende, aufregende Zeit -  Jeder (!)weiß,  dass die Blase bald platzen muss (allein vom allgemeinen Rechtsempfinden her) und sehnt diesen Augenblick herbei, aber nicht wenige haben auch Angst vor dem "danach". 
Ich hoffe auf ein Happy End,  nicht auf Katerstimmung.|wavey:


----------



## Naturliebhaber (10. November 2014)

*AW: Abstimmung: Nach der HV des DAFV - wie gehts weiter???*



Dorschbremse schrieb:


> aber nicht wenige haben auch Angst vor dem "danach".



Warum?

Kein deutscher Angler brauch einen Bundesverband, wenn die gesamte Macht bzgl. der Fischerei bei den Ländern liegt. Und zum Personal brauch ich hier ja wohl nichts mehr zu sagen. 

Warum also Angst? Ich denke, mehr als die Hälfte der Angler kennt den gar nicht. Das meine ich ernst.


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. November 2014)

*AW: Abstimmung: Nach der HV des DAFV - wie gehts weiter???*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Ich denke, mehr als die Hälfte der Angler kennt den gar nicht.


Und zahlen tun die organisierten Angelfischer die Trümmertruppe trotzdem...

Sagt was über sie aus???

Aber:
Ist ja nicht das Thema hier................


----------



## spodsbjerg (10. November 2014)

*AW: Abstimmung: Nach der HV des DAFV - wie gehts weiter???*

Gelöscht


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (10. November 2014)

*AW: Abstimmung: Nach der HV des DAFV - wie gehts weiter???*

Wie soll es schon weitergehen? Wie bisher natürlich...

Man wird mit einer Stimme sprechen (der der VDSF Riege), man wird nix für Angler tun, man wird die kleine Wasserkraft und den Kormoran im Focus haben und man wird sich - nach dem man alle finanziellen Löcher durch Beitragserhöhungen gestopft hat, um zu überleben (dahin zu vegetieren)- sich auf die Schultern klopfen. Meine Hoffnung auf ein Ende oder gar auf Besserung habe ich längst begraben...

Hat eigentlich jemand schon das Hotel (wo die HV stattfindet) auf die finanzielle Situation des DAFV hingewiesen und Vorkasse empfohlen? :q


----------



## Naturliebhaber (10. November 2014)

*AW: Abstimmung: Nach der HV des DAFV - wie gehts weiter???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und zahlen tun die organisierten Angelfischer die Trümmertruppe trotzdem...
> 
> Sagt was über sie aus???



Diese Logik ist zu einfach. Den Mechanismus habe ich hier schon zig mal erklärt:
 Landesverbände nehmen die guten Gewässer in Geiselhaft. Zugang nur für Mitglieder von Mitgliedsvereinen. Schnapp, Falle zu. |wavey:


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. November 2014)

*AW: Abstimmung: Nach der HV des DAFV - wie gehts weiter???*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Hat eigentlich jemand schon das Hotel (wo die HV stattfindet) auf die finanzielle Situation des DAFV hingewiesen und Vorkasse empfohlen? :q


bööööööööööööööööööööse.........
Gefällt mir ..
:q:q:q


----------



## spodsbjerg (10. November 2014)

*AW: Abstimmung: Nach der HV des DAFV - wie gehts weiter???*

Gelöscht


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. November 2014)

*AW: Abstimmung: Nach der HV des DAFV - wie gehts weiter???*

Dann wählt andere Leute in Funktion und als Delegierte.....
Dann würden vielleicht auch mehr abstimmen, dass sie ne Verbesserung erwarten - solange ihr alle brav zahlt und euch nicht wehrt als organisierte Angelfischer, solange wird die Abstimmung wohl in der bisherigen Richtung weitergehen.

Der organisierte Angelfischer kann sich natürlich auch weiter auf seine Verbände verlassen und sich am Ende wundern.......

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=294318

Was dann sicher das Ergebnis der Abstimmung nicht signifikant ändern helfen wird...


----------



## spodsbjerg (10. November 2014)

*AW: Abstimmung: Nach der HV des DAFV - wie gehts weiter???*

Gelöscht


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. November 2014)

*AW: Abstimmung: Nach der HV des DAFV - wie gehts weiter???*

Dann zu letzten Mal Offtopic:
Würden sich die Verbandstrümmertruppen nicht beim Gesetzgeber für bescheuerte Regeln stark machen (angeln nur zum Verzehr als sinnvoller Grund, Naturschutz vor Angeln etc.)  sondern sowas bekämpfen - die dann ja auch für alle Angler gelten - und es wären nur organisierte Angelfíscher betroffen, wärs mir alles vollkommen wurscht..

Solange das aber so bleibt wie bisher, werd ich auch so weitermachen...
Offtopic Ende..


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (11. November 2014)

*AW: Abstimmung: Nach der HV des DAFV - wie gehts weiter???*



spodsbjerg schrieb:


> Was möchtest du eigentlich?? Da du doch diesen Verband nicht mit finanzierst brauchste dich doch auch nicht aufzuregen.



Es lauert Geiselhaft die 2te..selbst als Nichtvereinsmitglied winkt für viele im Falle eines Tageskartenkaufs die Abgabe an den Verband.Tagesmitgliedschaft.


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. November 2014)

*AW: Abstimmung: Nach der HV des DAFV - wie gehts weiter???*

Angesichts dessen:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4239281#post4239281
ist es verwunderlich, dass so viele meinen es könnte NOCH schlimmer kommen...

Dass man denen zutraut, wie beim Limbo, noch unter jeder gelegten Latte durchzukommen, egal wie niedrig, ist schon bezeichnend...


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (11. November 2014)

*AW: Abstimmung: Nach der HV des DAFV - wie gehts weiter???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Dass man denen zutraut, wie beim Limbo, noch unter jeder gelegten Latte durchzukommen, egal wie niedrig, ist schon bezeichnend...



Unterirdisch ?
Würde ja zum Gesamtbild passen


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. November 2014)

*AW: Abstimmung: Nach der HV des DAFV - wie gehts weiter???*

Der war auch gut ;-)))


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. November 2014)

*AW: Abstimmung: Nach der HV des DAFV - wie gehts weiter???*

Faszinierend, dass es doch einen Prozentsatz von zwischen 5 und 7% gibt , die denken, dass es nach der HV besser werden würde.....

Vermutlich haben die irgendwelche internen Infos, die wir nicht haben.....


----------



## ...andreas.b... (14. November 2014)

*AW: Abstimmung: Nach der HV des DAFV - wie gehts weiter???*

Das wird schon ....
































.... noch ärger kommen als wir uns denken. Bei der Mehrheitenverteilung wird wohl alles abgenickt werden und die dürfen noch'n Jahr weiterwursteln!

Ich wünscht mir 'ne Liveübertragung mit Interviews in der Pause. Ähnlich wie bei Bundestagsdebatten auf Phoenix! :q


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (14. November 2014)

*AW: Abstimmung: Nach der HV des DAFV - wie gehts weiter???*



...andreas.b... schrieb:


> Ich wünscht mir 'ne Liveübertragung mit Interviews in der Pause. Ähnlich wie bei Bundestagsdebatten auf Phoenix! :q



Was willste da hören?

"Kein Kommentar"

"Wir sind zuversichtlich ,das..."

"Trotz untersch.Meinungen sei man auf dem besten Weg..."



Da fände ich eine Westernvariante mit einem nach der Doppelläufigen greifenden Barkeeper weitaus sinniger.


----------



## Hann. Münden (14. November 2014)

*AW: Abstimmung: Nach der HV des DAFV - wie gehts weiter???*



thomas9904 schrieb:


> faszinierend, dass es doch einen prozentsatz von zwischen 5 und 7% gibt ,


 fdp 2.0


----------



## mathei (14. November 2014)

*AW: Abstimmung: Nach der HV des DAFV - wie gehts weiter???*

Als 1. passiert Antwort A
Antwort B läuft schon seit bestimmt 20 Jahren im Hintergrund.
Und wer zu Teufel kam auf die Idee Antwort C als Möglichkeit zu benennen.
Kann doch nur ein Verbandler sein. Böse Böse


----------

